# curt schuling was fired



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

over this posted image.

should he have been fired ?

i dont even know of him.

is this picture over the top ?

or is it depicting actual fears from parents ?




if i saw something like that coming at me,,I dont know if I would fall down laughing or run


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2016)

Depends on if it was done on company time on a company computer or company Facebook or whatever it was posted on. If it was a personal account somewhere I wouldn't be able to fire him.

I'd laugh if that guy came towards me.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2016)

This whole trans thing is getting old quick. Just use the bathroom that was made for the plumbing you were born with. Nobody cares what you identify as.


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

i wonder what the number of sexual predators in the US is ?

and what the number of Transgenders is 


ok,  did a quick google search..

in 2015  the number of REGISTERED sex offenders is  843,260

in 2015, people who ID as transgender is  700.000


I do not think the lgbt community's argument that sex offenders will not dress as a trans to do bad things is a true and accurate statement


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

I think more often sex offenders are family members or close friends and the last thing they want to do is stand out in a crowd.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2016)

You need to visit CA. They get busted daily at schools and anywhere else.


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

down here also.  we have teachers that cant keep their pants or dress's on.

sic  bastids.

my girlfriend in high school was doing the english teacher before we started going out


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

this is funny..but true

in the 80's,  my sister was going to school and working, and raising 2 kids

i did a lot of babysitting.   one night i was asked to baby sit,   and my niece had 3  friends sleeping over.

this worried me.   so i had my nephew, stay by my side all night,  

when the girls wanted to take a bath...I said not tonight,,,you guys are on a camp out,  and thru sleeping bags on the floor

told them when you camp out,  you dont wear PJ...you sleep in your clothes.

I was taking no chances, 

next day, we are going to have a bbq, sister and friends go to the store to buy stuff

leave me "AGAIN"  watching kids,

one little girl fell off her bike, face planted right in front of me.

started yelling for momma.  about that time, they drove up.  Barbara was looking at me all crazy.

asked what happened? Wern't you watching? 
i told her,  Barbara,  i was watching your kid come down the hill, watched he fall, watched her face plant
Barbara...i watched the whole thing..


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

frodo said:


> down here also.  we have teachers that cant keep their pants or dress's on.
> 
> sic  bastids.
> 
> my girlfriend in high school was doing the english teacher before we started going out



That's what I meant, those are the people we think or should think are trustworthy with our kids, If they dressed out of the norm every one would have been watching them.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2016)

Are you saying that men that dress as women are not the ones we should worry about?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

Chris said:


> Are you saying that men that dress as women are not the ones we should worry about?



No, I am saying not all plumbers are gas fitters.


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

nealtw said:


> No, I am saying not all plumbers are gas fitters.




sorry neal.  you got that wrong

plumbers are gas fitters,  but gas fitters are not plumbers

plumbers have the well rounded education, gas fitters are only specialised in one thing


a pipe fitter can not plumb but a plumber can fit

45 degrees confuse fitters brains, all the know is 90 degrees

throw a 22.5 in the mix and their heads explode


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

mATER OF FACT...A licensed PLUMBER CAN INSTALL MEDICAL GAS PIPING WITH OUT A MED GAS CERTIFICATION BECAUSE HIS LICENSE IS A MED GAS CERT

DAMN CAPS LOCK..........


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

what i am saying is due to the number of REGISTERD sex offenders.  That far outnumber a trans

you need to worry more about a registered sex offender POSING as a trans to diddle young JR>

also,  those numbers are registered sex offenders,  I suspect the number is TWICE THAT for non registered


if you cant see the problem,  I will be HAPPY to point it out


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

I am saying is, it is to easy to group people as something else. Especially if it is people that we already don't like.
We hear about pedophiles all the time do we turn on everyone in the social group that he or she came from.
I am sure we could find groups like plumbers and carpenters and doctors with the same percentage of guilty parties.
There are lots to choose from.
https://www.careerdimension.com/SampleOccupations/FullOccupationList.cfm

It all get easier if you throw an adjective in front of the group, like skin head, black, Muslim, gay, cross dresser.

Or if there is enough fear, mistrust or hate in the general population we can just talk about people who are easily recognized.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

Here is a good read about fear and how it is used to control what and how you think.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_of_fear


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

oh damn Neal,,,

Neal Being a parent to underage Girls.  i do  not think  not wanting a grown man especially a registered sex offender

or a not wire correctly crossdresser to be in the same bathroom as my daughter.

WHO, by the way at a young age are VERY aware about modesty, 

to call it hysteria or imagined fears is tantamount to neglect of said child


seriously,  being aware and protective of my children is not being controlled by fear,  it is being a parent



answer this.  you are ok,  with a man pulling his schlong out in front of your daughter as he takes a leak ?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

Absolutely not, but at the same time I have had to explain to my son why that woman was using the mens.
So how many cross dressers are peds
How many peds prefer boys

I am not saying this isn't a real problem and I am sure that there are many cross dressers that would like to have safe set of rules too. 
And I mean safe for everyone.
If some one in that group came here and got into this conversation would you care about their feelings, fears, thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 22, 2016)

Men who like boys (and/or men) are already using the men's room. Ditto for women. The danger is already there, and I think prejudices and fear are making more out of this than necessary.

But watch: in the near future public restrooms will be designed as unisex facilities. There will be a open area with sinks for washing, and a row of fully enclosed stalls along the wall.

PS. Way back in college, my friends and i were invited to visit a female friend at the state univ. We stayed in the girl's dorm, and used the public bathrooms on the floor...and we weren't the only male visitors in the building. Nothing happened, no women ran screaming from the BR, and no one got beat up.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

frodo said:


> mATER OF FACT...A licensed PLUMBER CAN INSTALL MEDICAL GAS PIPING WITH OUT A MED GAS CERTIFICATION BECAUSE HIS LICENSE IS A MED GAS CERT
> 
> DAMN CAPS LOCK..........



I don't care what you say. I don't want any plumbers playing with my gas fittings, you just can't trust those guys.:trophy:


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Absolutely not, but at the same time I have had to explain to my son why that woman was using the mens.
> So how many cross dressers are peds
> How many peds prefer boys
> 
> ...




nice question,  my answer or comment to them would be..


 You want others to respect your rights to enter a restroom 
 of another gender. 

but you are unwilling to respect the rights of the people in that restroom

who do not want to share it with a person of opposite gender

what makes your rights to enter,  more important than the rights of others ? 

the solution,  is a third bathroom, 

that is the restroom, their is still the locker room issue


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't worry about a gay man or woman in a public bathroom. They don't tend to rape like a pedophile. I'm not against trans people either but why not go the extra mile to protect our children.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

You and he or she might agree on that but that would cost a lot of money, might happen with new buildings but.........
Let's face it, you can never stop being vigilant about who is dealing with our kids.
I am more worried about people I can't spot from a distance, the ones that look normal but are just as dangerous.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

http://www.motherjones.com/politics...room-law-transgender-man-tells-his-experience


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 22, 2016)

Just another issue that's causing division in society. Simple solution, take the signs off the doors and go where the heck you want. There is no solution to this issue.


----------



## Chris (Apr 22, 2016)

Can I start/keep peeing outside?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

.......................


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

start?   I stand on my porch in my BVD's   scratch my ***,  yawn,  and pee  on the flowers.

while drinking a cup of coffee in the morning..

  RURAL living perks


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 22, 2016)

You guys need to spend some time in Europe.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 22, 2016)

frodo said:


> start?   I stand on my porch in my BVD's   scratch my ***,  yawn,  and pee  on the flowers.
> 
> while drinking a cup of coffee in the morning..
> 
> RURAL living perks


Now that is a visual I will have to erase..................but it does keep the deer from eating my hostas ( that is a plant, btw, for you dismalcrates).


----------



## frodo (Apr 23, 2016)

whats your hostess ho ho doing in the front yard ?


----------



## welcome_to_my_house (Apr 23, 2016)

Instead of male and female bathrooms.  How about one uni-sex adult room, and one unisex family room with no urinals in either room or at least not in the family room. 

That way trans people can use the bathroom without issues, and families can separate themselves from adults that do not have a kid.  Also this will end the awkward dad having make a rough decision about which room to take their little girls to. 

As this blurb points out:

Here is Louis C.K. on the challenges of having to use the bathroom the same time his daughters do:

I was at the airport with my kids, I was at JFK, and they had to go to the bathroom and I had to go to the bathroom. So take yourself through that logically. Where do I&#8230; What do I do? I can&#8217;t take them to the ladies room. I can&#8217;t just&#8230; &#8220;Go on in there, girls&#8230; Into the public restroom of an international airport.&#8221; Just release my custody of them to whoever&#8217;s in there. &#8220;Go ahead, good luck to you. Maybe I&#8217;ll see you later.&#8221;
So I gotta take them into the men&#8217;s room, that&#8217;s what I have to do, is take them into the John F. Kennedy Airport men&#8217;s room. Look here, girls! Nine penises! Nine penises that are all peeing at the same time. Nine farting men from all over the world, with their dicks out, shaking off droplets of pee from their syphilitic penises. Look, three of them have foreskins. You can see the difference now.&#8217;


----------



## frodo (Apr 23, 2016)

the restroom is not really that big of an issue,  it can be solved by doors and wing walls

the locker room is the biggest issue..if a male is feeling female today he can shower with the girls.

dont laugh,  they pasted this insane crap in commie fornia.

LOL...If they had this law when I was 16  I would have identified as female  in a friggen heart beat to get in the girls shower

hell yeah !!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

I wish we had those European outside urinals. 

Unisex locker rooms would have been nice when I was in school. But having two daughters I will probably have to put them in some private school to keep them away from most of the pervs.


----------



## frodo (Apr 23, 2016)

my european outside urinal   :rofl:


----------



## welcome_to_my_house (Apr 23, 2016)

frodo said:


> the restroom is not really that big of an issue,  it can be solved by doors and wing walls
> 
> the locker room is the biggest issue..if a male is feeling female today he can shower with the girls.
> 
> ...



The girls showers always have curtains and stalls.  We walk around naked in there but that's about it.  I personally wouldn't give a crap if someone who was trans came in.  

There are rules.  If someone got caught jerking off (male or female genitalia) in there or if someone was causing issues or making people uncomfortable there are policies in place to handle this.  So I don't see what the big deal is.  If someone was being a jerk they would more than likely get kicked out.  I think there was a case like this at a Planet Fitness where one woman was a total pest about it and said she wasn't aware it was okay to let in a trans woman.  If I had such an issue with Planet Fitness's policy I would demand a refund and work out somewhere else.  This woman instead squawked about it all week in the locker room and then got kicked out because one of the other women probably complained about what a pain in the *** she was being.

I have personally always wondered about the dudes room as I was told that in high school, the boys didn't get stalls or curtains.  Also I have seen a lot of interesting ads on craigslist with men scoping other men in the locker rooms.  Because in my mind's eye the men's locker room is all open I can imagine that might be hell on earth for a trans man.

Aside from that there was at my YMCA a locker room for men and women and then a separate locker room for girls and boys under 16 or 18 I don't remember.  So in this case now while the younger girls might be in there with a trans woman or a teenager trying to pull something, if that teenager was being an a-hole or leering he would get reported for improper behavior and kicked out.



Chris said:


> I wish we had those European outside urinals.
> 
> Unisex locker rooms would have been nice when I was in school. But having two daughters I will probably have to put them in some private school to keep them away from most of the pervs.




Chris, while that is a feasible solution, I think the best thing you can do for your daughters is to teach them what's okay and what isn't.  My dad taught me how to fight in case words didn't work.  That's solved most of my issues with pervy dudes who get too close and still does to this day.  Remember the whole issue we have here in this discussion is that they still have their male genitalia.  One swift jab to the family jewels, and then running off to report to an authority figure and the whole issue should be solved.  There is also eye scathing, gouging, etc etc.  My dad told me don't ever just let someone take you (i.e. kidnapping.)  You scream, you kick, you jab, you bite, you do whatever you have to do, to attract attention and get away.  You can't control whether they get encounter a perv or not but you can get them as best prepped for the situation as possible.  

I thought my dad was torturing me when I was younger telling me horrible stories to both me and my brother about pervs in locker rooms or bathrooms getting in and hurting people, bad other things etc. (There had been an issue in the town with a perv in the boys bathroom, of course I didn't learn that had actually happened til I was older.)  When I was an adult and successfully avoided being mugged because I was paying attention to the look in the eye of this dude on a bike, I thanked my dad.  After the guy passed me, I looked back and noticed he had stopped at the end of the street and turned his back around toward me.  There were two people behind me, once I heard them say while they were talking to each other that they were headed into the garage whose entrance was just about 5 feet in front of me I ran.  I dashed into a hotel in the nick of time, the guy on the bike was just a few inches behind me and when I entered the staff told me that 3 other people had had issues with men on bikes that week and after my incident that day they posted security outside.  I called dad from the safety of the hotel and thanked him for forcing me to pay so much attention to my surroundings.


----------



## frodo (Apr 23, 2016)

what if a teenage girl said she did not want any males in the shower room while she was undressed? 


does that girl have rights that should be respected ?


----------



## welcome_to_my_house (Apr 23, 2016)

frodo said:


> what if a teenage girl said she did not want any males in the shower room while she was undressed?
> 
> 
> does that girl have rights that should be respected ?



She can complain about it.  Also in the girls room no one ever undresses unless they are in the stall.  The age differences and teenage girls being a**holes to one another pretty much ensures it.  She has the right to complain if she feels uncomfortable as I pointed out in my post.

I've only ever seen women undress in the open in the women's locker room.  Because a lot of the older women no longer care what someone thinks about their bodies.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 23, 2016)

European- You're a peeing...? Ok, I get it...:


----------



## frodo (Apr 23, 2016)

welcome_to_my_house said:


> She can complain about it.  Also in the girls room no one ever undresses unless they are in the stall.  The age differences and teenage girls being a**holes to one another pretty much ensures it.  She has the right to complain if she feels uncomfortable as I pointed out in my post.
> 
> I've only ever seen women undress in the open in the women's locker room.  Because a lot of the older women no longer care what someone thinks about their bodies.


I disagree with your assumption of separate stalls for girls.
I have built high schools.
a big room with bench in the middle and lockers along the walls
the shower is an open room with  8 shower heads  +/-  

so since we have established she "has the right" to complain.

then I guess that settles the whole thing.  if she has the right to complain, then they have to keep the opposite sex out. because of her complaints/ rights

case closed....NEXT


----------



## welcome_to_my_house (Apr 23, 2016)

Everyone has the right to their own opinion I agree to disagree.  I have never been in a woman's locker room with no stalls so I didn't know this existed.  That's fine I learned something today.

However this is a conversation about current issues and hypothetical problems.  As far as I know none of us in this discussion has any immediate power to change anything other than our rights to petition and to vote.  If you want to close the hypothetical problem case that's fine.  I accept that.


----------



## welcome_to_my_house (Apr 23, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> European- You're a peeing...? Ok, I get it...:



:rofl:  Love corny jokes


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 23, 2016)

Welcome_to_my_house: Thanks for adding your perspective. :trophy:


----------

